# Tornatic Activity EF3



## Provo

Wasn't sure if this would a proper area to post this as it falls under Black & white but it's digital Art.

* I will be attaching the *.PSD file for anyone to look at the layers in a few minutes. Thanks for looking
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





WARNING: Viewer Discretion Advised **during  the month of April 2011 Several Severe Storms which produced Tornado's  Stretching Across Several States, left a path of destruction,alot of  people lost their lives and those who survived the storms are left with  no home to return to. This image was created based of the idea of these  storms I am in no way shape or form making fun of these tragic events. I  am just expressing my view when I think storm's. Please if you can help  our neighbors rebuild & help them get back on there feet. Thank You  Josh M.

*




Severe Weather: NOAA Watch: NOAA's All-Hazard Monitor: National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration: U.S. Department of Commerce


Photoshop PSD File. Created in Photoshop CS5
*Click Here To Download PSD*


----------



## mindfloodz

WOW!!!! That is incredible Josh!!!! It reminds me of a scene straight out of the movie "Twister". Very nice!!! I'm gonna have to check out your PSD!


----------



## eric-holmes

What did the image start out as originally?


----------



## Provo

eric-holmes said:


> What did the image start out as originally?


 It started with a white background.
Then a layer with a wheat field inverted, cropped, imaged mirrored,warped the trail path as evident by the 
wheat to the right of the truck is stretched. The field also had a large tree in the center that was content aware erased.
Then applied Nik tools Silver Efex to get the B&W treatment for that layer. The Truck is refined edge from a Ford Raptor
wallpaper showing (Free License) the raptors off road capability I only needed the truck so I refined edge cut brought it in as a layer
made lighting adjustments, used the burn tool to darken areas of highlights reflecting off the hood of the truck, using cloud brush tool
added dirt trails in layers on the left side of the truck,and behind all the way up the road into the distance at different angles. The headlights
for the truck are starburst brush applied in two layers,and soften around the edges to make it look like headlights.

The tornado itself is comprised of multiple tornado/storm brush set I had downloaded a while back from 
http://browse.deviantart.com/resources/applications/psbrushes/?q=tornado&order=9#/dp29zl
and other brush set's I have. The storm debri is brush set with shape dynamics,scattering,spaced so it adds the dimension of falling
debri around the base this was created in multi layers but I merged it down to two layers. The rain effect itself is OnOne tools PhotoTools
Partial area of the sky is from shutter-stock image set I had purchased years back but I cropped and remove some items from it then used my cloud
brush set and added various clouds with different shades of colors for that explosive sky applied OnOne tools to it and Nik Silver Efex.
The barn with silo is refined edge from a larger stock image I only needed the barn so I applied Nik Silver Efex to it and cropped sized down it.
Same with windmill.  Shadow at base of tornado is another brush set fan brush tip set to 40% flow Opacity %50percent brushed in then applied Nik Silver Efex.
Also used through out the image Nik Dfine 2.0 and Noiseware Pro. Some of the layers where already previously merged with other layers this is because using
OnOne tools it automatically merges the layers and doesn't keep them separated so I had no choice to go this route to get the efect I wanted. 
It's more involved then what I have summarized here and I am sure I have left out other things I might of done but you get the idea.
The finishing touches like the page curl with my logo etc.. those are actions and that's on yet other set of layers not included in the psd.

Here's a screenshot of the brush set's used and also the layers 
as you can see I have cloud brush sets,tornadoes,different fan tip brushes etc.. i have more brushes but I don't load them all in photoshop
I only load what I need at the time.


----------



## Over Exposed

Nice work!


----------

